# Still infested with gnats from my neighbors!!!



## metalchick832 (Jul 10, 2007)

I have tried the old "asprin and water" remedy to kill the gnats, and it doesn't work for me.  My pots are now infested with gnats... they are even in the dirt!!!!  I tried "Nature's Cure" whitefly and gnat remover, and that only gets rid of them for a while... they always manage to come back.

Does anyone have any idea on how to get rid of them for good besides asking my dirty neighbors to clean their place up??  :angrywife: 

Thanks,
Metalchick


----------



## Uk1 (Jul 10, 2007)

uhh read the sticky on whiteflies , might be the same cure  its in this section


----------



## parkingjoe (Jul 10, 2007)

hi metalchick i dont know your set up but if in soil place clingfilm over the top of the pot right upto the stem and then just place pots onto a watering tray so in effect you are watering from the bottom.


this will **** up the knat reproduction capabilities as they lay eggs on the surface and the eggs hatch then turn into larvae then burrow down to the roots so if you stop the egg laying and keep a 1/2" of water in tray plants are sat in the it will cause mayhem to them.


alternatively use some sand-forgot waht the actual name for this sand is something like.eracioues soil-when you place a layer of approx 1/2" on plant pot tops aka on top of the soil then when eggs hatch they eat/burrow down whailst at the same time have their intestines shredded by the glass like shards of the sand thus end of knats....

sounds bad but works dude.

pkj


----------



## Dyannas son (Jul 10, 2007)

neem oil....


----------



## metalchick832 (Jul 10, 2007)

What is "neem oil"?  

I have heard of the sand thing before, since sand is really only fine glass anyway it makes sense that it would work like that.

Just a quick question though:
I have been spraying the water and asprin over the tops of the plants, like a mist.  If I were to water the plants with the asprin laden water would it hurt the plant?  I wouldn't think so, but I was just wondering.  I don't wanna do anything that's gonna hurt the plants since it took me so long to get them to the point they are at now.  The gnats don't seem to be hurting the plants, but they are just annoying and they seem to be neverending.  I know that eventually they will eat the roots, but will asprin kill the larvae?

I'll have to research this... I'll let you guys know what I find out.

Thanks,
Metalchick


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jul 11, 2007)

ebay seller description:
Neem Oil is pressed from Neem tree nuts (Azadica Indica). This oil is anti-septic, anti-viral, anti-bacterial, and anti-fungal.
Neem Oil can be used as is or as an ingredient in soap, salves, balms, lotion, dental care, treating skin conditions like acne, bath and other body products, as well as pest control. It is a thick oil and also has a heavy odor

make sure you get cold pressed as no solvents are used in processing it
maybe you could spray your dirty neighbours with it as well :giggle:


----------



## imsoborednow (Jul 11, 2007)

I hear you Metalchick ......Ive had gnat probs before.....It all cleared up when I finished my grow.....and cleared the room.....I dont fink they had bad effects on my plants though....First I heard of the EATING the roots......let us know what you find........
 I like the sand idea though...


----------



## Hick (Jul 11, 2007)

metalchick832 said:
			
		

> What is "neem oil"?
> 
> I have heard of the sand thing before, since sand is really only fine glass anyway it makes sense that it would work like that.
> 
> ...



Spraying the plants with aspirin is doing absolutely nothing for your problem. Spraying them with neem won't help. Your problem's source is in the soil, not in the air flying around and not eating your foilage.. The adult gnats are harmless, other than laying more eggs that produce more larvae.
  Treat your soil, and eliminate the source of the problem.  I highly recommend Diotamacious earth..www.PermaGuard.com ....or if that isn't readily available, an inch or so of 'dry' playground sand will suffice. If at all possible, stop watering from the top. Set your plants in a tray and water from the bottom. 
   Gnats "have" to have a moist organic spot to incubate, hatch and feed in the early stages. By eliminating that "spot" you will eliminate the gnats.
  What ever you decide, if you keep the top 2 inches of soil _dry_, you will alleviate the problem. If you continue to provide them with an ideal environment to breed and feed, you are never going to eliminate them.


----------

